
Ask HN: How did you ship your Kickstarter - crobertsbmw
I&#x27;m getting ready to launch a notebook on Kickstarter (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;1498851720&#x2F;206468379?token=2c4545f2). My issue is that I want to be able to ship books internationally, but it&#x27;s damn expensive. I went to the post office today (I&#x27;m in the US) and it&#x27;s like $25 to ship one book to Europe or Australia. Is there any kind of a service where I can bundle all my books together and ship them to one location, somewhere in the UK for example, and then have them each shipped domestically throughout the EU? I&#x27;m assuming that would be cheaper than sending each one individually from the US. If this isn&#x27;t already a service, then why not? I refuse to believe I am the first one to have this idea.
======
lumisota
Check out [https://www.blackbox.cool](https://www.blackbox.cool).

